# back mount



## firerex (Feb 12, 2009)

im sort anew to the bjj (white belt) we just started it at my tkd academy about a yr ago and i decided to start a few weeks ago, we are part of the wolf pack, now whats the easiest way to go into a back mount without trying to be too obvious?


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2009)

firerex said:


> im sort anew to the bjj (white belt) we just started it at my tkd academy about a yr ago and i decided to start a few weeks ago, we are part of the wolf pack, now whats the easiest way to go into a back mount without trying to be too obvious?


Depends upon where you're starting.  From guard, an arm drag is one good way, or from a deep underhook.

I like to cup their elbow as they posture up and drive it across their body as I break down their posture.  If it ends up high, I can work for an armbar or a head/arm choke.  If it's nice and low, pinned between their body and mine, I can begin to work to their back.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2009)

Usually you force him to escape from something else and that gets you there!


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2009)

Great point.  Often, from mount, your opponent will give up his back.  I tend to try and snag an arm when this happens, but if you ride it out, you'll often end up on his back.


----------



## firerex (Feb 12, 2009)

would an armbar to omoplata to rear naked choke work since his back would be exposed depending on the direction of the other moves


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2009)

firerex said:


> would an armbar to omoplata to rear naked choke work since his back would be exposed depending on the direction of the other moves


Omoplata more than the armbar, I would think.  From the omoplata, if the technique is blown, you're likely to end up with a turtled opponent.  Taking the back is one of many possibilities from there.


----------

